# GRUB Frage && DANKE an alle unterstützer !!!!

## solo_segler

 :Very Happy:   vielen dank für Eure infos und tips. haben mir echt geholfen. habe jetzt den vanilla kernel installiert und auch tatsächlich gentoo auf hda5 (boot), 6 (swap) und 7 (root).

bis zur shell komm ich schon, compiler ausprobiert etc.

GRUB macht mir noch sorgen. boote jetzt für GENTOO von einer GRUB- bootdisk unter übergabe der root und kernel infos. funktioniert zwar, ist aber mühseelig.

mein erster versuch GRUB fix für Windows XP und GENTOO zu installieren ist insoferne misslungen, als sich XP dann nicht starten lies.

gut dass ich vorher den MBR und den MBR der WINXP (hda2) part. gesichert hatte und zurükschreiben konnte. danke LINUX.   :Embarassed: 

vielleicht hat hier jemand einen tip, wohin ich GRUB schreiben soll: MBR, oder ?.   :Question:   :Question: 

hda1 (hd0,0) ist ein DELL utility laufwerk. 

hda2 (hd0,1) * ist ein NTFS mit WIN XP boot

hda3 (hd0,2) erweiterete WIN 95 part.

hda5 (hd0,4) boot Gentoo logisch

hda6 (hd0,5) swap LINUX logisch

hda7 (hd0,6) root Gentoo logisch 

grüsse christian

----------

## meyerm

Du koenntest natuerlich Dir das Leben schwer machen und Grub nur auf Deine Linux-Partition installieren und dann mit dem Windows-Bootloader versuchen Grub zu laden. Naja, oder Du machst es Dir einfach und installierst Grub in den MBR. Das ist wirklich das sinnvollste. Dann kannst Du direkt von Grub heraus Windows und Linux booten. Linux sowieso und Windows mit einem Chainloader - der Bootloader von Windows liegt auf der Windows-Partition selber.

D.h. Grub auf (hd0)

----------

## solo_segler

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Du koenntest natuerlich Dir das Leben schwer machen und Grub nur auf Deine Linux-Partition installieren und dann mit dem Windows-Bootloader versuchen Grub zu laden. Naja, oder Du machst es Dir einfach und installierst Grub in den MBR. Das ist wirklich das sinnvollste. Dann kannst Du direkt von Grub heraus Windows und Linux booten. Linux sowieso und Windows mit einem Chainloader - der Bootloader von Windows liegt auf der Windows-Partition selber.
> 
> D.h. Grub auf (hd0)

 

>>> vielen dank / habe ich erledigt und es funktioniert jetzt wirklich gut.

christian

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich hab Gentoo und Win2k frauf, um Windows zu bootem muss ich allerdings meiner Linuxplatte den Saft abstellen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wie kann ich denn Win2k booten? Alle meine Versuche mit chailoader.. sind gescheitert.

mfg

cocaxx

----------

## sven

Meine /boot/grub/menu.lst sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
default  0

fallback 1

timeout  5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 1.2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.4.19-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi mem=nopentium

title=Gentoo Linux 1.2 [Backup Kernel]

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.4.19-gentoo-r7.old root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi mem=nopentium

title=Windows XP Professional

root (hd0,3)

chainloader +1
```

/dev/hda1 ist /boot

/dev/hda2 ist swap

/dev/hda3 ist /

/dev/hda4 ist WinXP NTFS

grub habe ich im MBR installiert.

----------

